# **** HUNTING



## matta812 (Oct 8, 2009)

I was just curious if anyone on here does any racoon night hunting in houses and what the most you have ever gotten in one night or what you average per year. We went out last night for a few hours and got 32 racoons. Just seeing if anyone has any tips or tricks or must have tools for extraction. Stories are a plus!!!!


----------



## Mocsy (Jan 11, 2008)

i use terriers to find them in walls and floorboards.

i use a big homemade sledge hammer with a pick on the back to bust holes and pry up floor boards.

if u are interested i have a terrier that is young and just started training he is going to be a good dog.

daytime is the best for hunting with terriers cuz the ***** are sleeping.


----------



## Mocsy (Jan 11, 2008)




----------

